# Gonna be a Great Great Aunt



## Farmer Kitty (Feb 17, 2009)

We got the news today. The 18 yr old great nephew and his girl friend are pregnant and expecting in September. Darn kids are trying to make me old!


----------



## Thewife (Feb 17, 2009)

Congrats Kitty!
I guess that puts you up in the age catagory with "others" on this board!

I wonder if I will ever reach that age?


----------



## wynedot55 (Feb 17, 2009)

congrats kitty.i bet the girls are excited as well.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Feb 17, 2009)

Thank you.



			
				thewife said:
			
		

> I guess that puts you up in the age catagory with "others" on this board!


HA! The other old person is only going to be a great uncle. I had that one passed 19 years ago! It's what happens when DH is 15 years older and one of eleven kids. 



			
				thewife said:
			
		

> I wonder if I will ever reach that age?


I don't know, Grandma. 



			
				wynedot said:
			
		

> i bet the girls are excited as well.


Not really. We haven't even met the mother-to-be either. I'm sure they will be over for the family Christmas so Grandma and Great Grandma can show the baby off though!


----------



## wynedot55 (Feb 17, 2009)

grandmas love showing off new granbabies.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Feb 17, 2009)

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> grandmas love showing off new granbabies.


I have a feeling Great Grandma could be worse especially, if it's a girl. All her grandchildren have been boys except a step-granddaughter that was already older when her mom married in.


----------



## wynedot55 (Feb 17, 2009)

well i bet your right about that.my granddad wanted a heifer calf.an he got 1  about 5 months before he died.but i still like bull calves.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Feb 17, 2009)

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> well i bet your right about that.my granddad wanted a heifer calf.an he got 1  about 5 months before he died.but i still like bull calves.


Bulls are fine but, I think Great Grandma is ready for a heifer after 4 grandbulls and 1 step grandbull and 1 step grandheifer.


----------



## wynedot55 (Feb 17, 2009)

that heifer calf will be spoiled rotten.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Feb 17, 2009)

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> that heifer calf will be spoiled rotten.


It's a good thing they live 6 hours apart!


----------



## Thewife (Feb 17, 2009)

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> I don't know, Grandma.


Kinda strong language for a family board, where's a moderator when you need one?


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Feb 17, 2009)

thewife said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Imissmygirls (Feb 17, 2009)

Maybe we should use the term Nana or Mommom.  Are they more politically correct?


----------



## Thewife (Feb 17, 2009)

Imissmygirls said:
			
		

> Maybe we should use the term Nana or Mommom.  Are they more politically correct?


Personally, I prefer, "Grandpas Trophy Wife"!


I received and invitaion to a baby shower for Hubby's daughter!
It is being thrown by his ex? 
Yea... 
I am sure I have a cow calving that day!


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Feb 18, 2009)

OMG, good luck!  Send us pictures of the calf!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Feb 18, 2009)

GrassFarmerGalloway said:
			
		

> OMG, good luck!  Send us pictures of the calf!


I don't post people pics and I haven't seen thewife post any either, sorry.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Feb 18, 2009)

I wasn't asking to post people pics, I was asking for calf pics.  Anyway, that's fine.


----------



## wynedot55 (Feb 18, 2009)

im not to happy this morning.my email isnt working.so thatll make things rough.come on thewife being round exs can be fun  i still see my ex sis in law every now an then.but its not that easy to talk to her.since she stays out of my way


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Feb 18, 2009)

GrassFarmerGalloway said:
			
		

> I wasn't asking to post people pics, I was asking for calf pics.  Anyway, that's fine.


We're talking people on this thread. wynedot calls babies by the cattle terms and I guess it sortof stuck.


----------



## wynedot55 (Feb 18, 2009)

an even when they grow up i still use cattle terms.


----------



## Thewife (Feb 18, 2009)

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> come on thewife being round exs can be fun  i still see my ex sis in law every now an then.but its not that easy to talk to her.since she stays out of my way


I can't go to jail right now, it's calving season!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Feb 18, 2009)

thewife said:
			
		

> wynedot55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't be that bad, can it?

I talked to a SIL earlier and she seemed to think that I would be a Great Great Aunt but, not her? I asked her how that worked! She tried to explain it but, found out she too, will be a Great Great Aunt!


----------



## Thewife (Feb 18, 2009)

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Can't be that bad, can it?


WEEEELLLLL, 
The fact she sent me an invite after all she has said and done, kinda proves she has less grey matter than a rock! I know it would be a waste of time to try to knock some sense into her head, but the urge to try is pretty strong!


----------



## wynedot55 (Feb 18, 2009)

then both of you would end up in the slammer.


----------

